# Recommend SG2 powder steel kitchen knife??



## Chef of Japanese cuisine (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi,

Is anyone used SG2 powder steel kitchen knife?
Found one made by Suncraft on Indiegogo but not sure about this material.
Apparently it is the newest material from same manufacturer of VG10.

Plus, how about Suncraft the Japanese knife maker? recommend? 

Cheers,
Aj


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Never heard anyone recommend them, don't care for the ergo handle, also too much belly for me. Recommend sticking with known to be fine brands like Takamura, Tanaka, Kotetsu, etc.

I like SG2/R2, takes a screaming edge much like carbon (though more effort to get there), very good edge retention, and fully stainless of course. Downside is it's a bit micro-chippy, micro-bevel definitely called for if using for board work.


----------



## Chef of Japanese cuisine (Jun 1, 2018)

Thank you for your advice


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

You can reduce the risk of chipping SG2 (and other powdered metalurgy steels, such as R2) by running a 16 degree microbevel on each side of the edge. It doesn't take much - 6 passes or so on each side with an 8K or so water stone.

GS


----------

